# Cassano insiste:"Conte va al Milan, dai".



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non mi ha detto dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Spero fortemente con tutte le mie energie che sia cosi. 

Solo lui ( e un mercato decente ) può far tornare questo Milan, ma voi ve lo vedete il Turco allenato da Conte ? 

dopo 2 ore va in depressione e si nasconde sotto i teloni.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lo sappiamo


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Fosse vero Ferrara avrebbe smentito.

Che dire però... Speriamo


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



MI auguro abbia ragione su tutta la linea, ma non ci credo manco se vedo Conte a Milanello con la pettorina del Milan.


----------



## Mic (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero fortemente con tutte le mie energie che sia cosi.
> 
> Solo lui ( e un mercato decente ) può far tornare questo Milan, ma voi ve lo vedete il Turco allenato da Conte ?
> 
> dopo 2 ore va in depressione e si nasconde sotto i teloni.


il turco, con conte, perde 10 kg e mette una punizione su 2.
Speriamo, io credo molto in lui.
Però faccio un ragionamento logico, un amico di conte, lo “spu...nerebbe” così facilmente fosse vero?


----------



## varvez (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Non scherziamo, secondo qualcuno qui nel forum la dirigenza brancola nel buio e non ha ancora scelto l'allenatore.


----------



## Mic (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero fortemente con tutte le mie energie che sia cosi.
> 
> Solo lui ( e un mercato decente ) può far tornare questo Milan, ma voi ve lo vedete il Turco allenato da Conte ?
> 
> dopo 2 ore va in depressione e si nasconde sotto i teloni.





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Fosse vero Ferrara avrebbe smentito.
> 
> Che dire però... Speriamo



non ho capito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Ieri alle Iene ho visto un Totti davvero sorridente alla domanda "allora Conte alla Roma?" di Filippo Roma....boh. Io mi auguro venga da noi!!!


----------



## Igor91 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Triennale da 8 mln


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Sono convinto verrà da noi. Siamo il palcoscenico con più prospettiva per uno ambizioso come lui. Se riesce a portarci in champion's e a ridare lustro al Milan dopo un decennio, resterà nella storia. Nessuna altra società offre prospettive così elevate. E non ditemi che è difficile, perché Conte non si spaventa facilmente. Poi che io non lo vorrei mai è un altro discorso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> *Fosse vero Ferrara avrebbe smentito.*
> 
> Che dire però... Speriamo



E fare la figura del fesso poi?..

Comunque Conte-Milan è una cosa che si tratta da Settembre 2018..se non andrà in porto sarà solo per motivazioni personali di Conte, ma che sia sempre stato la prima scelta di Leonardo e Maldini è palese


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.


Magari fosse così. Aspetto al varco le vedove di Gattuso che ovviamente si metteranno a insultare da subito Conte. Ormai c’è gente che anziché tifare Milan tifa le “leggende” e per cui non è possibile criticare Gattuso perché “leggenda”.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Una domanda... ma Gazidis e Conte hanno qualche trascorso? qualche intervista rilasciata? qualche visione comune?


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo, ma ormai le delusioni in campo Milan sono dietro l'angolo.
Giusto per ricordarne qualcuna:
1) ci ha comprati lo Stato Cinese;
2) Il ruggito di qualcuno che ho già rimosso;
3) Silva: tutte manovre per CR7;
4) Il ritorno di Ibra almeno 3 volte;
5) Conte a gennaio.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Dopo che l'ha detto un signor nessuno come Cassano dormo sonni tranquilli che il ratto coi capelli trapiantati MAI si avvicinerà a Milanello.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Da quello che si legge sembra indirizzato verso la Roma con Petrachi.
Ma staremo a vedere.

Son sicuro che in ogni caso chieda rassicurazioni sulla rosa oltre a parecchi soldi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sono convinto verrà da noi. Siamo il palcoscenico con più prospettiva per uno ambizioso come lui. Se riesce a portarci in champion's e a ridare lustro al Milan dopo un decennio, resterà nella storia. Nessuna altra società offre prospettive così elevate. E non ditemi che è difficile, perché Conte non si spaventa facilmente. Poi che io non lo vorrei mai è un altro discorso.



Dici? Secondo me dopo la bruciatura del Chelsea Conte non cerca avventure.
Vorrà un ambiente che lo appoggi in pieno e una società che gli dia ampie garanzie. Non so se da noi troverebbe questo.

In generale vedo in profili come Conte una bella rassicurazione sulle intenzioni di Elliott, ma ad oggi li vedo inverosimili.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Io continuo a temere più l'Inter della Roma, non ci credo che le melme si tengono Spalletti.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

ehm qualcuno conosce personalmente Ferrara? 


scherzi a parte andrò a vedermi lo spezzone se lo trovo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Dopo che l'ha detto un signor nessuno come Cassano dormo sonni tranquilli che il ratto coi capelli trapiantati MAI si avvicinerà a Milanello.



AHah severo ma giusto


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dici? Secondo me dopo la bruciatura del Chelsea Conte non cerca avventure.
> Vorrà un ambiente che lo appoggi in pieno e una società che gli dia ampie garanzie. Non so se da noi troverebbe questo.



Ecco il punto, che hai centrato perfettamente. Dalla mia poca esperienza in ambito finanziario, so che se Elliott vuole qualcosa, Elliott ottiene qualcosa. Non nella maniera corretta, non per vie dirette, ma fa quello che vuole (pensate a come ha preso il milan senza la tanto decantata "asta"). Il problema è proprio questo. Capire cosa vuole il fondo e cosa può offrire.

Nella mia mente, se prendi Conte, devi offrire carta bianca. Non ha nessun senso prendere uno di questi top allenatori e poi vincolarli a limiti di progetto. 
Ho espresso la mia opinione solo per quel video dove lui scuote il capo. Visto in diretta e la sensazione era una e una soltanto: sarà lui il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Maggio 2019)

Alla Roma secondo me finisce Mourinho.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



L'unico che può salvarci, per noi e per toglierlo alle concorrenti


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non vi dico dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



spero tantissimo che il Barese abbia ragione


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non mi ha detto dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.


.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

ormai è opinionista fisso di tiki taka,ma tipo allenarsi e trovare una squadra di calcio suona male?

considerando che ogni volta parla male del Milan significa che per lui conte sia una sciagura che ce lo augura


----------



## Ciora (6 Maggio 2019)

Giusti o sbagliati, gli ingaggi effettuati a livello dirigenziale sono stati tutti tra i più dispendiosi su mercato. Prendere un top in panchina non mi sembrerebbe altro che la prosecuzione di tale politica e francamente non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ecco il punto, che hai centrato perfettamente. Dalla mia poca esperienza in ambito finanziario, so che se Elliott vuole qualcosa, Elliott ottiene qualcosa. Non nella maniera corretta, non per vie dirette, ma fa quello che vuole (pensate a come ha preso il milan senza la tanto decantata "asta"). Il problema è proprio questo. Capire cosa vuole il fondo e cosa può offrire.
> 
> Nella mia mente, se prendi Conte, devi offrire carta bianca. Non ha nessun senso prendere uno di questi top allenatori e poi vincolarli a limiti di progetto.
> Ho espresso la mia opinione solo per quel video dove lui scuote il capo. Visto in diretta e la sensazione era una e una soltanto: sarà lui il nostro allenatore.



Quella presenza a Torino fu sospetta.
Probabile che siamo una delle candidate, ma Conte non è un allocco, questa banda di disperati non l'allena nemmeno se gli diamo 20 milioni all'anno, lui sa bene che finirebbe male come tutti gli altri.

Conte è un profilo che rassicura sulla serietà delle idee di Elliott prima di tutto. Se arriva lui vedrai che ripulisti che fanno nella rosa...

Proprio per questi motivi ad oggi per me è inverosimile. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]

Qui si riportano news, non pseudo news.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2019)

Con Conte 3/4 della rosa verrebbe cambiata, in pochi rimarrebbero. Secondo me non abbiamo la forza economica di prendere Conte e rifare 3/4 della squadra.


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Con Conte 3/4 della rosa verrebbe cambiata, in pochi rimarrebbero. Secondo me non abbiamo la forza economica di prendere Conte e rifare 3/4 della squadra.



La Roma invece, che pare l'unica pretendente oltre a noi visto che Marotta ha confermato Spalletti, che forza economica ha?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> La Roma invece, che pare l'unica pretendente oltre a noi visto che Marotta ha confermato Spalletti, che forza economica ha?



Infatti io non credo che Conte vada alla Roma, ma se da come sento dovessero arrivare gli sceicchi invece...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2019)

Magari.

Ma penso sia fatta con l'Inter, alla faccia nostra


----------



## Igor91 (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quella presenza a Torino fu sospetta.
> Probabile che siamo una delle candidate, ma Conte non è un allocco, questa banda di disperati non l'allena nemmeno se gli diamo 20 milioni all'anno, lui sa bene che finirebbe male come tutti gli altri.
> 
> Conte è un profilo che rassicura sulla serietà delle idee di Elliott prima di tutto. Se arriva lui vedrai che ripulisti che fanno nella rosa...
> ...



Se consideri la rosa del Milan attuale una banda di disperati, vuol dire che Gattuso ha fatto un impresa facendoli lottare per il quarto posto, ma dai non è così, la squadra è deficitaria ma l'esperienza insegna che quando fanno tutti schifo incondizionatamente la colpa non può che essere dell'allenatore, non abbiamo schemi, non ricordo Piontek sbagliare gol, proprio non gli arrivano palloni, roba che in serie A non capita nemmeno alle retrocedenti.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Con Conte 3/4 della rosa verrebbe cambiata, in pochi rimarrebbero. Secondo me non abbiamo la forza economica di prendere Conte e rifare 3/4 della squadra.



Questa squadra non è da rifondare, è da costruire, non concordo con chi parla di cessioni, escluderei solo Donnarumma per un eventuale plusvalenza significativa e Chala perchè proprio inadeguato,
per il resto a giugno Montolivo, Mauri, Baka, Bertolacci non saranno più giocatori del Milan,
Bonaventura e Caldara per il prossimo anno non sono considerabili,
quindi centrocampo tutto da costruire e attacco idem, almeno negli esterni offensivi.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siparietto tra Ciro Ferrara ed Antonio Cassano a Tiki Taka sul futuro di Antonio Conte. L'ex juventino:"Ho cenato con Conte. Ha le idee chiare sul proprio futuro, però non mi ha detto dove andrà". Interviene Cassano, che insiste:"Va al Milan, dai...". Ferrara non replica.



Da interista qual è mi aspetto che sia un trollaggio nei nostri confronti...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Se consideri la rosa del Milan attuale una banda di disperati, vuol dire che Gattuso ha fatto un impresa facendoli lottare per il quarto posto, ma dai non è così...



Si e no. La squadra è un miracolo che si sia giocata il quarto posto per la particolarità del campionato che si è livellato verso il medio livello. Rino, se non prendiamo la coppa, è il principale colpevole della mancata qualificazione, ma non perché la rosa sia da quarto posto, ma perché le circostanze ci avevano apparecchiato la tavola.

La squadra in sé non è da rifondare, concordo. Serve intanto completarla con un paio di esterni, un terzino, un centrale e anche una seconda punta (ma può adattarsi un esterno). 4 elementi e un paio di riserve e il prossimo anno si fanno gli ultimi acquisti per giocarci davvero qualcosa.


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si e no. La squadra è un miracolo che si sia giocata il quarto posto per la particolarità del campionato che si è livellato verso il medio livello. Rino, se non prendiamo la coppa, è il principale colpevole della mancata qualificazione, ma non perché la rosa sia da quarto posto, ma perché le circostanze ci avevano apparecchiato la tavola.
> 
> *La squadra in sé non è da rifondare, concordo. Serve intanto completarla con un paio di esterni, un terzino, un centrale e anche una seconda punta (ma può adattarsi un esterno). 4 elementi e un paio di riserve e il prossimo anno si fanno gli ultimi acquisti per giocarci davvero qualcosa.*



Chiaro che la squadra è migliorabile in tutti gli undici, ma la prima priorità e costruire il centrocampo, non rifondare perchè semplicemente non li abbiamo proprio numericamente i centrocampisti, serve il regista davanti alla difesa, Biglia non da garanzie e Baka non sarà riconfermato, poi servono delle seconde punte dotate di estro e progressione,

in difesa possiamo rischiare di restare così


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Se consideri la rosa del Milan attuale una banda di disperati, vuol dire che Gattuso ha fatto un impresa facendoli lottare per il quarto posto, ma dai non è così, la squadra è deficitaria ma l'esperienza insegna che quando fanno tutti schifo incondizionatamente la colpa non può che essere dell'allenatore, non abbiamo schemi, non ricordo Piontek sbagliare gol, proprio non gli arrivano palloni, roba che in serie A non capita nemmeno alle retrocedenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se viene uno come Conte ne salva 5 o 6 al massimo.


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se viene uno come Conte ne salva 5 o 6 al massimo.



Credo che sia una suggestione, 
in questa rosa fuoriclasse non ce ne sono, pertanto per immaginare un Milan di livello mondiale occorrerebbe cambiare una ventina di giocatori,
ma occorre guardare in faccia la realtà, già mantenendo tutta l'attuale rosa, occorre acquistare 5/6 giocatori di livello, anche solo per completarla numericamente.
cioè circa 250 M sul mercato senza cedere nessuno che dovrebbe essere sostituito con giocatori più cari.
vista l'attuale annata sono tutti un pò svalutati, pertanto non si può cambiare nessuno,
fra l'altro con un Conte sono convinto che giocatori come Laxalt, Castillejo, Conti, Suso e molti altri possano già dare un contributo molto migliore, insomma non diverranno fuoriclasse ma possono portarci a un piazzamento da Champions
per rivedere il Milan che sogniamo ci vorrà tempo, non ci arriveremo certamente l'anno prossimo comunque vada.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Maggio 2019)

Conte a tirare le bottiglie alla turca e all'ectoplasma spagnolo.
Pagherei per una scena del genere. 
Meglio ancora se glieli vendono e gli prendono giocatori decenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Con Conte 3/4 della rosa verrebbe cambiata, in pochi rimarrebbero. Secondo me non abbiamo la forza economica di prendere Conte e rifare 3/4 della squadra.



Siamo in mano ad uno che sodomizza la Corea del Sud chiedendo 718 milioni di risarcimento ma non abbiamo la forza economica, certo....

Semmai quello che è da verificare è la VOLONTÀ di Elliott di fare investimenti nel Milan per riportarlo grande, ma di sicuro a mancare non è la disponibilità. Arrivassero disperati come Dj Francesco in panchina e giocatori mediocri non sarà perché Elliot non può investire, sarà solo e soltanto perché non gliene frega una mazza del Milan.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2019)

Con un 352 (che non è obbligatorio per Conte ma molto probabilmente andrà in quella direzione) non servono i nomi che circolavano fino ad oggi per l'attacco (tutti esterni) ma bisogna prendere addirittura 2 punte centrali.
Bisognerebbe tenersi almeno Zapata per altri dodici mesi, forse pure Musacchio. 
Suso e Castillejo non avrebbero senso. 
Baka non è riscattato. 
Calha dovrebbe essere ceduto con qualsiasi modulo. 
Ok per Laxalt Conti e Calabria... 

Mercato difficile. Non ci sono molte seconde punte sul mercato anche perché quasi tutti giocano con iun tridente davanti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con un 352 (che non è obbligatorio per Conte ma molto probabilmente andrà in quella direzione) non servono i nomi che circolavano fino ad oggi per l'attacco (tutti esterni) ma bisogna prendere addirittura 2 punte centrali.
> Bisognerebbe tenersi almeno Zapata per altri dodici mesi, forse pure Musacchio.
> Suso e Castillejo non avrebbero senso.
> Baka non è riscattato.
> ...



Forse lo stesso Everton sarebbe interessante nel ruolo. Ultimamente in brasile sembra quasi stia mutando in quella direzione da quanto sento. Certo, sarebbe da valutare in europa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo in mano ad uno che sodomizza la Corea del Sud chiedendo 718 milioni di risarcimento ma non abbiamo la forza economica, certo....
> 
> Semmai quello che è da verificare è la VOLONTÀ di Elliott di fare investimenti nel Milan per riportarlo grande, ma di sicuro a mancare non è la disponibilità. Arrivassero disperati come Dj Francesco in panchina e giocatori mediocri non sarà perché Elliot non può investire, sarà solo e soltanto perché non gliene frega una mazza del Milan.



Elliott non sgancerà mai tutti quei soldi non avendo la certezza di un ritorno economico maggiore, non sono come gli sceicchi che buttano i soldi a caso.
Avranno pure i soldi ma non sono propriamente soldi loro, mi pare che Singer abbia un patrimonio di una manciata di miliardi di dollari, loro gestiscono i soldi degli altri principalmente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Elliott non sgancerà mai tutti quei soldi non avendo la certezza di un ritorno economico maggiore, non sono come gli sceicchi che buttano i soldi a caso.
> Avranno pure i soldi ma non sono propriamente soldi loro, mi pare che Singer abbia un patrimonio di una manciata di miliardi di dollari, loro gestiscono i soldi degli altri principalmente.




L’obbiettivo di Elliot se non sbaglio era rivendere il Milan a un miliardo. Come può pensare di avere un obbiettivo del genere senza investire centinaia di milioni nel rafforzamento della squadra e nell’allenatore è un mistero.

Ma sapremo tutto quest’estate, quest’estate sapremo se Paul Singer è uno serio e se il progetto Elliot è serio oppure se dovremo mangiare sterco ancora per anni e aspettare l’arrivo della superCL del 2024 per rialzare la testa.

Speriamo non sia così.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari fosse così. Aspetto al varco le vedove di Gattuso che ovviamente si metteranno a insultare da subito Conte. Ormai c’è gente che anziché tifare Milan tifa le “leggende” e per cui non è possibile criticare Gattuso perché “leggenda”.



Ma chi sono queste vedove di Gattuso? Io sul forum non vedo più nessuno difenderlo... A s.siro si purtroppo...


----------

